# Dumka Cityscapes



## SumitNamkum (Dec 27, 2016)

Dumka, headquarters of the Dumka district
and Santhal Pargana region, is a City in the
state of Jharkhand , India. It was made the
headquarters of the Santhal Pargana region,
which was carved out of the Bhagalpur and
Suri districts after the Santal Hool of 1855 .
Dumka was carved out of the southern part
of Bihar along with 18 other Districts on 15
November, 2000 to form Jharkhand as 28th
State of India. Dumka a peaceful and green
city is also Sub Capital of Jharkhand State.


----------



## SumitNamkum (Dec 27, 2016)

Being a sub capital,it too deserves a page..Hope you all coperate with this page!!!


----------



## SumitNamkum (Dec 27, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## SumitNamkum (Dec 27, 2016)

Hotel Sona,Nicha Bazar ,Dumka


----------



## SumitNamkum (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## SumitNamkum (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## SumitNamkum (Dec 27, 2016)

http://www.prabhatkhabar.com/news/dumka/story/946059.html Good news for Dumka


----------



## SumitNamkum (Dec 27, 2016)

*DUMKA PLANETERIUM will be second in Jharkhand after Ranchi*


----------



## SumitNamkum (Dec 27, 2016)

* V Mart of Dumka*


----------



## SumitNamkum (Dec 27, 2016)

Sumashawernath Temple


----------



## SumitNamkum (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## sameer77 (Jul 29, 2015)

Wrong sub forum buddy . Create this thread under 

*Indian cityscapes and townscapes*. 

This should not be here. Don't you read world forums.



*Mods please delete this thread.*


----------



## sameer77 (Jul 29, 2015)

Stop posting here now.


----------



## SumitNamkum (Dec 27, 2016)

got it


----------

